# 5.1 system with bipolar rears ?



## Blutarsky (Oct 9, 2015)

Our new home will have a great room with a high pitched ceiling. The pitch will run fore and aft with no place to use side wall surrounds, the room will be 30 feet long. and the seating will be under one side of the pitched ceiling. I am afraid if I use ceiling speakers, one of them will aim away from the listeners.
I have decided to use a 5.1 system with bipole speakers on the rear wall.
Will Auto room correction work in this situation? I currently have YPAO and might change to Audyssey.

Thanks


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Blutarsky said:


> I have decided to use a 5.1 system with bipole speakers on the rear wall.
> Will Auto room correction work in this situation?


Yes it should.
You can also tweak (YPAO) manually afterwards, if you feel necessary.

cheers


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Blutarsky said:


> Our new home will have a great room with a high pitched ceiling. The pitch will run fore and aft with no place to use side wall surrounds, the room will be 30 feet long. and the seating will be under one side of the pitched ceiling. I am afraid if I use ceiling speakers, one of them will aim away from the listeners.
> I have decided to use a 5.1 system with bipole speakers on the rear wall.
> Will Auto room correction work in this situation? I currently have YPAO and might change to Audyssey.
> 
> Thanks


If you are thinking of switching to Audyssey...might I suggest you try Dirac? If you get Dirac as an extra box you will not have to recalibrate if you switch equipment down the road, plus it is much more flexible than Audyssey. :T:T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

^ +1
Many others who have compared the two favor Dirac by far. You might want to check out the last couple of posts in this thread for more detail.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is the point of dipoles on the rear wall. If they are on the wall they can't be truly acting as dipoles and rear wave loading might be an issue. Not trying to be critical, but I just have never understood the practice of using them this way. With a room that big I would be looking at geting a dipole effect from the rear by getting them away from the rear wall.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> What is the point of dipoles on the rear wall. If they are on the wall they can't be truly acting as dipoles and rear wave loading might be an issue. Not trying to be critical, but I just have never understood the practice of using them this way. With a room that big I would be looking at geting a dipole effect from the rear by getting them away from the rear wall.


Well, Leonard, he did say "bipoles" , but the idea is the same. More reflections to create a bit more diffuse, less localizable sound.
Btw, many so called "dipole" surrounds are only dipolar at HF, i.e, only the tweeters are out of phase.

cheers


----------



## Blutarsky (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I have looked at Dirac and wonder if it would be too complicated for me. I would love to use it but hate to spend the bucks for something that would make things sound worse if not used properly.

Emotivas new Emersa 7.1 preamp might be good for me. I await further info.

Old analog dude.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Give YPAO a whirl with your new set up and _then_ decide if you want to spend more $$.
My 2c

cheers


----------

